# just flashed to 2.3.5 ep3 and the speeds just amazing



## xmoox (Sep 30, 2011)

heres a picture of my 4g speed
View attachment 4037

View attachment 4036


so far I notice much faster speed test
gps lock is slower than 2.3.4
just thought I would share.


----------



## SparkyXI (Sep 7, 2011)

Right on. Nice work. I got speeds like that a while back (on EP1W, I believe). Pretty awesome that 4G speeds trump my wireless cable internet at home.


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

i need to test mine when i have a full 4g connection becuase in my house im not getting no where that speed


----------

